# Seekarte Moldaustausee (Lipnostausee)



## anglerxx (22. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch jemand eine Seekarte vom Moldaustausee (Lipnostausee)? Oder weiss jemand, wo man eine bekommt?

anglerxx


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Seekarte Moldaustausee (Lipnostausee)*

Ich greife das Thema mal auf, denn ich würde auch eine benötigen.


----------



## bigfish09 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Seekarte Moldaustausee (Lipnostausee)*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.esys.org/rev_info/lipno-stausee-seekarte-hq.jpg


----------

